
Kissed Against Her Will: A Timely Case of Victorian Assault and Abuse of Power - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2016/10/23/kissed-against-her-will-a-victorian-case-of-assault-and-abuse-of-power/
======
ap3
Very impressed by the judge's reasoning.

Waiting for the Thiel brigade to comment on this one

------
smegel
What was the punishment for making malicious false accusations in Victorian
England?

~~~
Avawelles
Since coming forward to report sexual abuse would ruin the woman's reputation
forever, she had little incentive to make a false accusation.

~~~
singularity2001
Unless she had no reputation to begin with and could gain a lot of cash.

------
Chris2048
> even in a patriarchal society where women could not vote, a forcible kiss
> was recognized as an assault

I'm not sure this was a great statement, considering the reasoning behind the
gravity of the offense...

